
First mention of the Pentium 4 on LKML - yuhong
http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0010.2/0538.html
======
yuhong
Intel CPUID supplement for P4 was published in July 2000:

[http://web.archive.org/web/20000815074548/http://developer.i...](http://web.archive.org/web/20000815074548/http://developer.intel.com/design/processor/future/manuals/CPUID_Supplement.htm)

NT4 SP6 was released in November 1999. Previously, NT4 was truncating CPUID
family field to three bits (instead of the correct four bits), as you can see
on
[http://www.geoffchappell.com/studies/windows/km/cpu/identifi...](http://www.geoffchappell.com/studies/windows/km/cpu/identification.htm)
Family 7 was already used by Itanium.

------
yuhong
Actually, here is another post:
[https://lkml.org/lkml/2000/8/5/89](https://lkml.org/lkml/2000/8/5/89)

